
_why's site updated - JFrolich
http://whytheluckystiff.net
======
kawsper
From the about page:

> NOTE: For some reason, I’ve been getting a LOT (like more than 1, which is a
> lot for me considering how long this site has been going) of messages from
> people asking me if I’m some kind of famous programmer called #why from
> Pittsburg or something.

> Whilst I wish I was this famous and did get this much attention,
> unfortunately I’m not. I’m just a dude trying to turn his life around and
> take a bit of control over what’s going on.

> In saying that, please feel free to send me any gifts that you were going to
> send this dude and I’ll be more than happy to have them :-)

Not sure if trolling, but it doesn't sound like _why.

------
MattBearman
This doesn't seem like THE _why, and according to wikipedia, it isn't.

On 5 January 2013, _why's site[7] was found to be back online,[8] though as of
October 2013 it was only serving a blank page.[7] In March 2014, the site re-
launched as the personal blog of an anonymous individual from Australia with
no apparent connection to _why. Apparently not being aware of the site's
previous owner, the new owner notes on his contact page that he has received a
lot of mail asking if he is "some kind of famous programmer called #why from
Pittsburg or something"

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Why_the_lucky_stiff](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Why_the_lucky_stiff)

------
predius
[http://whytheluckystiff.net/contact/](http://whytheluckystiff.net/contact/)

From the owner of the domain:

NOTE: For some reason, I’ve been getting a LOT (like more than 1, which is a
lot for me considering how long this site has been going) of messages from
people asking me if I’m some kind of famous programmer called #why from
Pittsburg or something.

Whilst I wish I was this famous and did get this much attention, unfortunately
I’m not. I’m just a dude trying to turn his life around and take a bit of
control over what’s going on.

------
swombat
That doesn't sound or look like _why...

Someone must have hijacked the domain?

Well, unless this is some kind of epic troll attempt by _why... But even as a
troll it doesn't strike me as his style.

------
Fuzzwah
The moment the header image rotated to one which was a different height and
made the content move around as I was trying to read it, I knew it wasn't
_why.

------
iancarroll
Someone bought the domain and is using it. Old news.

------
thought_alarm
_why seems to have lost his edge.

